

Lessons learned from 3 months on YC and 3 years in SF - amaddox
http://peternixey.com/post/14565856457/what-i-learned-from-3-months-on-yc-and-3-years-in-sf

======
georgieporgie
Eight years in the SF Bay Area left me with the impression that the people
there are, in generally, exceptionally self-involved. It's no wonder that
"social" (i.e. self-promotional) media has taken so strongly there.

